# Cartilage cap coming off the bone? (knee update)



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Did they suggest joint supplements to help minimize the damage until they repair it?

I would have started "Elations" twice daily and upped my Omega 3 intake at the onset. May not have prevented the issue you are having now, but it can help keep everything slickey so arthritic changes are minimized.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am taking Glucosamine, though I don't think any supplements will completely prevent any further damage.
Thank you for the suggestion though!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww Allie...

Have to say I haven't any experienced words for an ailment like that but I popped up to wish good luck and speedy recovery to you. You have had to born so much :-(.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're a sweetheart Tamma. Oh, by the way those socks you sent me are still my favorites to wear


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> You're a sweetheart Tamma. Oh, by the way those socks you sent me are still my favorites to wear


Nice to hear .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is really unfortunate that you are going thru this. My best suggestion for now, is to make sure you are very careful with your knee while you figure out what's going on with it. It's a really bad joint to injure because once you injure it, it can take months to feel back 100% again.

Let me know if there is anything I can do for yea.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

is there any kind of brace or immobilizer that you can wear til surgery?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Kelly, I will keep that in mind. I am not going to do anything stupid to it, that's for sure. It's going to kill me to not ride though!

RC, I do have a brace... guess I should start wearing it again


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ouch! You'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, I'm so sorry Allie. I wish there was something I could do to help but I have known lots of people who have had this surgery. My Mom had torn the cartilage in her knee playing softball in '71, I think, and had surgery on it then. And back then, it was a very invasive procedure, none of the laproscopic?? stuff they have nowadays. Never offered her any problems until recently. Now she is starting to get arthritis but hey, she is 56 years old . I hope they get it fixed up soon and even though surgery sounds scary, it is a relatively simple procedure so best wishes and I hope all goes well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I am so fed up with this whole thing now, I would hop on the OR table today if it meant it was fixed. 
And for me to say that is big, I hate needles and the such.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Update - just got back from the doctor, surgery is in the works.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope and pray that it fixes the problem with little other side effects. And you have an amazing recoverary.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XXXX Well, all body parts are crossed in hopes that it goes well and the recovery is quick and as painless as possible.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

be sure to follow dr. orders after surgery.






smrobs said:


> XXXX Well,* all body parts are crossed* in hopes that it goes well and the recovery is quick and as painless as possible.


 
ah, hum,,, never mind.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Aw, Allie!  Sounds horrible. 
Hope you get better soon. -hugs- GL with everything!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> ah, hum,,, never mind.


Listen to you being all dirty minded again. LOL.

Get your mind out of the gutter you dirty fella!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

me, :shock: no no no, you can't cross all of your toes, fingers or ears.

and you can only look crossed eyed.


----------

